# igf-1 what is it?



## Skinnykid (Apr 18, 2014)

What is IGF-1 and where to buy this shit ??


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 18, 2014)

So what is this an where can I buy it.......?

you need to do a whole lot of research my friend to find out what it is how it works uses.....
this is very basic info in our chosen sport.

your better off learning all of it through research than you know!


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice pic skinnykid.  You may find your IGF-1 by grabbing your nut sack and pulling down really hard.  I know this sounds a bit dangerous (not quite as dangerous as asking for a source) but I am here to tell you that the IGF-1 release will be intense and totally legit!


----------



## Skinnykid (Apr 19, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Nice pic skinnykid.  You may find your IGF-1 by grabbing your nut sack and pulling down really hard.  I know this sounds a bit dangerous (not quite as dangerous as asking for a source) but I am here to tell you that the IGF-1 release will be intense and totally legit!



your joking rite??
how can pulling my nut sack help me get IGF-1??


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 19, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> your joking rite??
> how can pulling my nut sack help me get IGF-1??



If you need some IGF and don't have a source eat more red meat it will boost your levels. I'm talking absurd amounts in addition to your normal daily diet. Your IGF levels will probably quadruple.

Remember who helped you when you start scoring some new tail.


----------

